# Galvan fly reels



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Do any owners have any feed back on 6-8 wt. Reels? Good, bad, whatever, for marsh use.thanks


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Do any owners have any feed back on 6-8 wt. Reels? Good, bad, whatever, for marsh use.thanks


Great reels! I have a T-10 and a R-8 that I have been happy with for salt use. They have a very good drag and very few moving parts.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

T8 is a great reel. And service is pretty damn good


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a T-7 on my main redfish fly rod. Really solid, yet light, with a smooth drag. Wish the reel handle/knob was a tad bigger. Otherwise, excellent reel for the price in my opinion.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Under-rated reels! I have T8 through T-12. All excellent! "Made in the USA" Awesome bullet proof drag system.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a Grip-8 and T-10. The both feel solid and have performed well. Very happy with both.

I have spoken with their customer service folks a few times and they have been very helpful. It's a small, family run business. Made in the USA. Excellent quality at a reasonable price compared to some of the more popular brands that spend more money on marketing.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I have T-8 and T-10. I recently started using the T-8 on a 6 wt Loomis CCGLX. Love that combo. I have also used the T-10 on my Helios 2 8wt. They are lightweight reels so you can always use a bigger one on a lighter rod. I originally bought the T-8 for the Helios2 and the T-10 for a spey rod.

Anyway, They've been used extensively in saltwater. Mostly casting from the beach which can be wet, salty and sandy. I rinse in the kitchen sink when I get home. No problems so far.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

I find it interesting that I have had two flats guides in Belize mention my Galvans by name when I was on their boat. One said “Galvan huh” and I responded yeah “You like them” and he reached down in his bag and pulled out a torque nodding in approval! No mention of the other big brands on board such as Tibor, Nautilus, Orvis etc. The feeling I got was if guides are spending their own money on them for their personal fishing they are probably pretty solid.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for everyone's input.Nuff good things said to buy one.was not wanting to spend 700 + on a new reel,but not wanting to disrespect the exocett it will be paired with. Haha


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Like other have said... Galvan are underrated. They are very popular on the west coast, but do not get as much attention in the eastern US.

I have been using them for years, along with Tibors and Abels and use my Galvan reels 95% of the time.. Why? Simple... They work, have fantastic drags and are very light.

I have a the following:
Galvan T-6 on my 7wt
T-8 on 8wt
T-8 on 9wt
T-10 on 10wt
T-12 on 11wt
T-16 on 11wt
Abel Super 12 on 11wt
Abel Super 12x on 11wt

My "go to" tarpon reel is the T-12 & T-16 and they have never failed my yet. All the Galvans have butter smooth drags and are very durable. 

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Galvan if I needed a new reel. Definitely check them out. You will not be sorry..


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you


Snookdaddy said:


> Like other have said... Galvan are underrated. They are very popular on the west coast, but do not get as much attention in the eastern US.
> 
> I have been using them for years, along with Tibors and Abels and use my Galvan reels 95% of the time.. Why? Simple... They work, have fantastic drags and are very light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Do any owners have any feed back on 6-8 wt. Reels? Good, bad, whatever, for marsh use.thanks


Great reels, moderately priced, excellent customer service. As some have already replied, made in America [right here in Ca.].


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Great reel. I have had my T-8 for about 3 years and it works as good as the day I bought it. I thought I had an issue with the drag after fishing it very hard core with daily saltwater dunkings but all it needed was a little lube and started working like new again. I really like the weight of it.


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

T-8 and a Rush Lite 6 The rush lite went mano a mano with a 22# carp and stalled two of the initial runs. Great Reels. I have Pates and Fin Nors, but these two are my Fav's


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a pair of Rush Lite 6's. I just picked them up this year so can't say allot about how they hold up in the salt. So far so good though. Beyond that I like the fit and finish and the drag seems very smooth. The R series seems substantial too me. I will say that they were HIGHLY rated in the Yellowstone 6 wt reel shootout. Good reviews on the T and R series there. Both ranked very high.


----------

